# urgency???



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Posts last day or two are getting more..well, urgent. I know this is a forum for getting prepared and we are all supposed to be keeping a finger on the pulse for when area,national or global SHTF. Is this urgengy a function of the oil spill? Is it the economy, weather or rising prices?

Then there is the change in "tone" with several long time well respected posters...a feel of " too late to fix and time is short".

My stomach is upset; make it all right with my world and tell me that what we all are preparing for is NOT about to burst on the general awareness of all(including the unprepared masses).:shocked:

My particular unease seems to be linked to a radio program I heard yesterday..proposing a small nuke down the blown well to fuse the rock and seal it. I just can't move away from the "lake of methane under the gulf". If they blow the well what happens to this methane? Will it be released in one big boom or will it be sealed under the ocean floor? How will they get the nuke down that hole with all the pressure coming up the hole?? What about the videos of oil/gas coming out of additional seabed cracks? How about the theory that this hurrricane stiring up gulf waters will cause a relase of suspended methane in a big deadly cloud pushed on shore? Ditto a release of a gasified form of the oil dispersant used by BP. Did I say my stomach is upset??:teehee:


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not expecting the end of the world, but I'm not expecting the economy or food prices to do good things either. In the last 2 weeks I picked up the few things I had set aside as planned expenses for this year and topped off the critter food. I may pick up a couple bulk food items yet. But the garden is on track to allow me to can up a storm to shore up my pantry, start cooking from my storage (which I have been doing a bit but not as much as I should) and am ready to sit back and start saving.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

bee...I noticed the same

but I think Ernie said that we already past a certain point we(most Americans) just haven't chosen to stare the truth in the face....there are too many cracks in the foundation, gravity is being ignored but laws of nature will soon take hold.

I'm pretty much in a pickle...we wanted to buy more land to farm but DH may lose his job so we are hesitant to spend a whole lot of $$....


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

There's a certain level of urgency in the zeitgeist today. I think that may be normal in any complex civilization. However, any American who doesn't realize yet that the power/food/water that is coming into their house is extremely reliant on a LOT of tiny parts all working perfectly is a fool.

You have to decide what personal level of survivability you're going to plan for. As for myself, I aim to survive anything from a 3 day ice storm to a zombie apocalypse. I'd like to see my sons grow to be men and not die of starvation because I failed to accurately foresee the future. 

And survival and preparedness is a lot more than simply buying stuff. It's mindset, skills, and will.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I think a nuke down the well isn't going to happen. Can you imagine the screaming that would ensue if the people "in charge" of fixing this even suggested such a thing? You can essentially stop worrying about that, ok?

There is no reason to panic. Panic is anti-prepping, anti-survival. There is a lot going on and a lot of fear mongering making it worse. If it is too much, turn it off. You don't have to listen to every news broadcast nor read every bit of doomer fiction on the web. Much of what you read is fiction even from the main stream media. Think things thru logically and don't accept everyone else's conclusions.

This would be a good time to do inventory of your supplies. See what is lacking and prioritize so you stretch your resources as far as possible. Don't go buying every cool gadget some prepper is drooling over. Most of them are fun, but not necessary. Live simply and don't worry over what you cannot control. Trust God to help you.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Ernie, sooo urgent but not off the scale :run:.... I am prepped and now going for sustainability.

Question: I have turned off the incubator for the year, but I have a large collection of nice fresh turkey eggs and longtail chicken eggs(rabbits of the poultry world)...should I or shouldn't I turn it back on and go for one more hatch?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL...every broody hen gets her wish in my barnyard (but please don't tell my husband!)

I don't have good luck with my incubator...but my hens are non-electric so I like the deal!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Heck, I like to hatch as many as I can at all times, but I'm working on a breeding program so as many generations as I can squeeze into a year is good. At worst, cull heavily before you go into winter and fill your fridge.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

LOL!! One enabler to two more; Ernie what is your project? I have several of my own, including trying to breed lavendar penciled palm turkeys.....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> My particular unease seems to be linked to *a radio program *I heard yesterday..


Most of the things you say you heard are just sensationalism.
Step back and take a REALISTIC look at the oil spill and you'll see its no different than hundreds of other spills that DIDN'T end the world
The only reason it's getting so much attention is it's location.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Its not just the oil spill, its the 10's of other emergencies that have cropped up that are impacting people thinking ahead. The sense of doom and unease is larger than ever, and shared by many Americans.
There is this "When will the shoe drop?" mentality because even though people don't have facts they are sensing the fundamental change about ready to take place.
I've noticed the urgency on the boards too...in fact, I think we are nearly to the breaking point now with the national financials. And they are going to make it tons worse by heaping a new law on the whole corrupt package we call our banking system.
The best thing you can do is focus on YOU and YOUR FAMILY. Continue to work to get out of debt, and hold lightly to those things you own.
As for the future, anything can happen. And given the news, a whole lot of things far worse than has already occurred will be happening in the near future, as this mess snowballs downhill.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

There is a sector of the media and politicians that are taking advantage of people's unease to an unprecedented level. To paraphrase, 'Never let a good disaster go to waste", correct? So they take advantage of that disaster and fan the flames even higher to whip people into a frenzy in the hope that some of them will become so paralyzed by fear and indecision that they beg the government for guidance. Hysteria seems to have become the norm lately; a naked ploy to play people into their hands. Nuke down the well hole? Uh, yeah... the environazis can't stand what's going on now with the oil spill, so does anyone really believe they would let anyone literally nuke the whales? Seriously?? 

There also seems to be a large number of 'experts' (many of them appointed by the greatest 'Unexpert' we have ever had in office and by default the hangers-on of those appointees) who quite regularly show their ignorance on various subjects they pontificate on. When poor, gray haired hillbilly housewives like me can poke holes in their 'arguments', and it has become plain to the vast majority of people in this country that they have no grasp at all of basic economics and how to handle disasters, the only recourse they have is to turn up the hysterical rhetoric. Ergo nukes down the well hole... They can't stand knowing that people see through them and their schemes.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think frantic has to do with how prepared ( or unprepared) folks are. Frantic and panic won't do anyone any good. Just do what needs doing. Men can scheme all they want, but God is still in His Heaven and in control.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm still chugging along day to day... keep an eye on the news, but nothing 'right now' is making me put on boots and get to town for 'topping off'.

However, there are a lot of pots simmering in the world right now... it's like an old boss would say if you asked if she was 'busy'... she was up to her neck, in shibuli creek, with alligators all around, rattlesnakes falling out of the tree, juggling three running chainsaws...

Between Iran, North Korea, the Gulf's "methane tsunami" (which I'm still hesitant to believe), Katla, the impending realization of the financial disaster that is our economic system by the baby boomers, FIFA's awful middle ages refereeing system, and whatever the disaster du jour, there's cause for worry.

I worry about getting paid on all of my work. If I 'do' get 100%, which I have no reason to doubt, I'll be able to fill in all my 'gaps' and live comfortably for a year... without it I'll live comfortably, but will have some gaps.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

When ever In hear people say God is in control, or God will provide I am rminded of a story. It goes like this.

The floods are coming and a man prays to God to save him.

The local school bus company is sending around buses to help people evacuate and the man says "No thank you God will provide for my safety."

The water begins to rise and the local fire department comes around in a boat and offers to evacuate the man and he once again says "No thank you God will provide for my safety."

A few days later the man is percvhed on his roof water to his waist and a helicopter hovers over head and drops a basket down with a radio headset and want to evacuate the man and once again he says "No thank you God will proviude for my safety."

Eventually the man drowns and ends up in heaven. He is bitter at God for not saving him and demands an explanation. God says "I sent a bus, a boat, and a helicopter...Why didn't you leave when I provided for your safety?"

I have always enjoyed this story and to me the meaning is clear. You may not understand who the message is from but if you pay attention you just may survive the disaster.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

There seems to be a heightened sense of urgency every time something happens. Then things go back to normal.

I do agree, though, that *something* will happen sooner or later that will make prepping worth the effort that went into it. Whether that *something* will be local or countrywide remains to be seen.



bee said:


> My particular unease seems to be linked to a radio program I heard yesterday..proposing a small nuke down the blown well to fuse the rock and seal it. I just can't move away from the "lake of methane under the gulf". If they blow the well what happens to this methane? Will it be released in one big boom or will it be sealed under the ocean floor? How will they get the nuke down that hole with all the pressure coming up the hole?? What about the videos of oil/gas coming out of additional seabed cracks? How about the theory that this hurrricane stiring up gulf waters will cause a relase of suspended methane in a big deadly cloud pushed on shore? Ditto a release of a gasified form of the oil dispersant used by BP. Did I say my stomach is upset??:teehee:


My understanding is that Russia has experience with this type of "fix" for blown out underwater wells.

If that's true, then, well, Russia hasn't blown up the world yet. :shrug:



mpillow said:


> LOL...every broody hen gets her wish in my barnyard (but please don't tell my husband!)
> 
> I don't have good luck with my incubator...but my hens are non-electric so I like the deal!


I've got hens and chicks EVERYWHERE. 

I have broody hens every year, but I've never in my entire life seen so MANY go broody. Especially considering most of these are supposed to be non-broody breeds. :huh:

Must be something in the water.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

bee said:


> LOL!! One enabler to two more; Ernie what is your project? I have several of my own, including trying to breed lavendar penciled palm turkeys.....


I want to create a specific homesteading breed of chickens.

I want good foraging skills, high intelligence (predator avoidance), and decent breeding/rearing instincts. Only I want to keep the high egg laying and meat production of the more commercial breed standards. I don't see any biological reason at all why I can't have all of those traits in a single breed of bird. 

I've had some success with this. I have a rooster who is near perfect and two hens that are getting close, though missing the broody/rearing instinct. If I can introduce that and then get about five generations to "fix" the genetics then we'll be in business. When the birds start breeding true I'll apply for a patent to protect myself from the commercial hatcheries. I think I'm about three years from that, assuming no more setbacks.

I had a fox last year that seemed to really appreciate my breeding efforts. The vixen took seven of my hens and fed them to her kits before I finally managed to shoot her. She didn't take the ones I wanted to cull, but seemed to target the breeding stock.


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

Emergency preparedness is number 8 in Yahoo searches. I think everyone feels like something is up. I always feel like that but if others are searching it then its on a lot of peoples mines


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Ernie said:


> I had a fox last year that seemed to really appreciate my breeding efforts. The vixen took seven of my hens and fed them to her kits before I finally managed to shoot her. She didn't take the ones I wanted to cull, but seemed to target the breeding stock.


Seems like when you lose animals, it's always the good ones.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

PAcountry said:


> Emergency preparedness is number 8 in Yahoo searches.


This Google trends chart is interesting:

http://www.google.com/trends?q=preparedness


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> There is no reason to panic. Panic is anti-prepping, anti-survival. There is a lot going on and a lot of fear mongering making it worse. If it is too much, turn it off. You don't have to listen to every news broadcast nor read every bit of doomer fiction on the web. Much of what you read is fiction even from the main stream media. Think things thru logically and don't accept everyone else's conclusions.


Good points, with today's 24/7 instant information society it is really easy to get overwhelmed and lose perspective. It's good to take a break from the constant noise that dominates our modern lives. I just got back from a couple of days in the wilderness and can't believe I survived without highspeed internet, phone, tv, other people, etc. 

Just me, the river, a book, and my buddy Rodney the chipmunk who seemed to hang out in my campsite, especially at meal time. He really liked pistachio nuts. The banjo music I would occasionally hear from up-river was a bit unnerving though.


----------



## Kathyhere (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I think our being linked by the worldwide internet is creating a lot of the hysteria. We can hear about everything happening all around the world on a daily basis. This is unprecedented, never has information been available to so many so quickly before. So I know I get overwhelmed with the flood of articles and reports of all the happenings and goings on... information overload.

But never before have there been so many people in the world. The more people there are, the more problems there are. What we have with the internet I think is something akin to what happened at the tower of Babel, the language barrier has pretty much been overcome "and nothing that they propose to do will now be impossible for them." I think most if not all of our problem are man made, so we are reaping the consequences of our own actions. I don't think man is capable of straightening out the messes he has made and will continue to make. I think we will continue to descend down into more and more chaos until we reach a point... "And unless the Lord had shortened those days, no flesh would be saved."


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

ladycat said:


> Seems like when you lose animals, it's always the good ones.


The coyote or fox (they rarely reside in the same range, but their ranges will overlap), always let us know when it is time to process our Cornish X ... they come for breakfast buffet!! When Paul gets out the rifle, they always run into the subdivision on our northern property line. He just got a scope for the rifle, so he can pick them off easier (He's not a bad shot for a one-eyed man)

Back to the OP ...

I do believe it is *my fault, this resurgence of urgency*
.
.
.
.
Okay, maybe not, but it's been a while since we were reported to the F B I as suspected terrorists for selling our raw milk (which is totally legal in Illinois, BTW).

We just held out 6th Annual Homesteading Weekend this past weekend (06/26-27). Ernie & Forerunner both attended. Ernie could be doing some extra thinking (as if he doesn't think enough for a few people!) about what the weekend revealed to him. That would explain extra posts by him (if there are ... I usually don't come onto this sub-forum, but expect I shall be in the future). If you are not prepping now, you are behind the game already. 

For me and my family (besides serving the Lord), our weekend is a combination of promises to two very special women (Carla Emery, author & collector of information for The Encyclopedia of Country Living and Wendy (Forerunner's first wife). Both passed over to their Glory less than a year after our first gathering in 2005, which Carla attended. After our event (on a Thursday) I went on to Forerunner's place (for their 2nd annual event). Both women, when hearing that I would forgo an annual event @ our place made me Promise that I would continue it. To me, since both have passed on, these are promises I will keep (at least until the zombies appear) until the end of time. 

The main message I got from Carla those 3 days I spent with her is network, network, network. Know who is in your area. Know their strengths, know what they have to offer and offer them your strengths.

This paper and metal 'money' we are dealing with today isn't worth the face value. Hasn't been for quite some time. It's as valuable to me as the southern state's currencies during the Civil War. It's only a promise to pay. It isn't backed by any gold or silver.

But talents, skills & hard work will always be worth what ever you want it to be.

Besides prepping for your immediate (& perhaps extended) family, PLEASE network with local or semi-local folks that are of the same state of mind. You might not need them in your lifetime, but your children (and the networked children) might.

You don't have to be on acreage to network ... seek out other forums. Do an internet search for things like 'preppers' or 'radical homemakers' ... especially if you are living in town (city/metropolis) I can not stress how important it is for you to meet like minded folks in your area NOW!! That is the main lesson I learned from Carla.

Know of someone in town that can only patio garden? Why not you grow 'maters and they grow peppers, another grow onions, another herbs and yet another that has more space, potatoes. Network and barter now. Get those aliances in place.

From Wendy, it was to be dedicated. You're whole family needs to buy into this. You love the country life but hubby is working full-time in the city? (Not Frerunner by any stretch of means, but many that I've heard from this forum) Show him how you can save money in your grocery bill by raising chickens for eggs and canning/freezing the the culled ones. Kids not into the whole scene? Mine weren't either, although they spent most of their infant/crawling stages and into teenhood out in the garden. Yes, they moaned and grumbled as they had to weed and help Mom put up the harvest. Now that 2 are out on their own ... they have their own patio gardens. It was a way of life growing up and they felt 'odd' not having to weed a patch of ground.

I digress, Wendy pointedly asked me the Saturday mid-morning, as she told me how she met Forerunner and of her dedication to him and their lifestyle, what I thought of this lifestyle. I told her I loved it, and asked her if there was any other way. She smiled and shook her head. This is the memory I have of Wendy, etched forever in my mind. This is to take nothing away from Rebel Lemming. I was dissappointed I did not get to meet her last weekend and fully pledge to get down to their place after the babe is born and the relatives have gone back home. 

It will be a busy time on their homestead. A lot of produce will need to be canned and put away for storage. Rebel L. will be busy with the babe and I expect a lot of the harvest storage will fall upon their eldest daughter and their close friend, Dawndra (who is/used to was) on this forum. I plan to be there to help put up the harvest. (Let me know if you need a waterbath that holds 16 quarts and/or the pressure canner that holds 7 quarts).

I feel blessed to have Ernie about 2 hours (in today's transportation) north of me and Forerunner about 2 hours (in today's transportation) south of me. In horse & buggy miles, that is about a day and half to 2 days travel, one way.

There are folks closer, SpringValley is one, so we are networking. There needs to be more. Hence the "Homesteading Weekend". I sure encourage *everyone* to host one. Yeah, you put yourself out there. Folks come into your home and can see what you have and don't have. That gives them ideas and thoughts about how they can grow their own homestead or urban garden.

Heck, I had both Ernie and Forerunner here last weekend. Don't think for a moment that I didn'dt have a bit of nervousness. One HT member that has definite ideas and the other that this weekend is in memory of his first wife. . . . . . I passed . . . . and I think it was mostly because we had the weekend. Not because of what we do or how we do it ..... but just because we invited folks here.

The one thing we are sorely lacking is commucinication:
My 17 yo DS received his ham license a few years ago. Since we haven't been able to find a local "Ralph" or "Ernie" smiley-laughing013 ... or whatever they're called to help him get started with a low cost radio, he hasn't persued it much. We know there are other hams on this forum. What we need is a good beginner radio & antennae for him to really get started.

All this took a couple hours writing ... only because I have a garden that will be without rain for a week and needs to get watered (and the watering devices manually moved) and mowing and cooking of dinner.

Don't know how many posts have appeared since I first started this (and don't rightly care). My main message is do what you can do NOW. Get in touch with like minded folks in your community NOW (Please don't come here when the SHTF and tell me you 'know' me on HT, you'll get the barrel in your face just like everyone else) Get your family involved. (teenagers can be Forced Labor, but it isn't Slave Labor ... get over it).

That's all . . . for now.

I'm thinking besides the Fiber Forum, you might see a bit more of me here


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "I want good foraging skills, high intelligence (predator avoidance), and decent breeding/rearing instincts"

Silkieneckers (Silkie male x Dominique or 'Dominecker' female)
Silkecaunas (Silkie male x Americauna female)

Pretty little birds, so far, so good. Got them x-bred back enough I am getting some barred silkieneckers and willow legged, green egg laying silkiecaunas, all with extra toes.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll share some of the ideas I'm having right now. Part of this was inspired by a weekend at Cyndi's. These ideas aren't fully fleshed out yet but here's where I'm going.

1. *Phone Trees* - People who live relatively nearby who are of a like mind need to establish a phone tree (or radio frequency if HAM) for emergencies. Government is becoming more and more hostile to small independents and they're taking us one by one. 

If we had a phone tree and Cyndi looks out her window one day to see armed USDA agents and local law enforcement coming down her driveway she makes a call to me. I hop in the truck and head south while I'm calling the others on the list. Within a very short time the government is faced with a group of Cyndi supporters armed with cameras and cell phones. Government thugs do not like having their activities observed and recorded. Am I willing to be arrested with Cyndi and Paul? You bet your butt I am. That's just one avenue of phone support. What if we need help with a non-government emergency? What if we have some time-critical problem that needs willing hands to sort out quickly? 

Someone needs to be organizing a phone list and then it needs to be distributed amongst the locals.

2. *Safe Houses* - Someone's house burns and they need a place to stay. Someone's barn burns and they need a place to keep their livestock. We need to take inventory of who is where and what facilities they have to offer in case of emergency to the group. Then there's always the everpresent threat of the government. Say one of our friends in Wisconsin who homeschools has child welfare show up at her door and threaten to come back later with police and a search warrant. It would be nice if they could get out of Wisconsin's jurisdiction quickly and have a place to stay (even if it's on my floor) until they can get a lawyer and get things sorted out. 

3. *Support Communities* - Internet forums are no substitute for being able to sit around your kitchen table and discuss important issues with _safe_ people. That's people you know aren't going to turn you in to the FBI, or the USDA or whomever. There are many, many topics we simply would not post on the internet or entrust to phone and email conversations.

These are just the initial pragmatic things I'm thinking about, because I'm a fairly pragmatic person. Previously I've pretty much just associated with Forerunner. I trust him. He convinced me to take a risk and meet some others and now I trust them. I'm seeing the value in this on a pragmatic but also deeply personal level. We can't function as islands. We must learn to operate together. We must learn to plan together. Our long-term survival depends on this. Not just our physical survival in some theoretical apocalypse, but _our economic survival today._

I am wanting to start some sort of Illinois coalition of homesteaders, open to those who homestead in some fashion or even just have an interest in doing so. We'll find someone likeable and charismatic (like Paul) to lead such an organization. Then we'll see if we can't get that idea to spread to other states. The government wants to stamp us out and turn us into employees somewhere in thrall to the big corporations. They've sent USDA agents to shut down our sources of income. They've taxed and licensed us until we can't survive without breaking the law. They've marginalized us as either harmless hippies living out a 1840's fantasy or dangerous kooks clutching our food caches and firearms while slowly going insane from drinking our raw milk.

No more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Ernie said:


> 1. *Phone Trees* - People who live relatively nearby who are of a like mind need to establish a phone tree (or radio frequency if HAM) for emergencies. Government is becoming more and more hostile to small independents and they're taking us one by one.


And if there's no electricity, we could resurrect the usage of semaphore telegraphs. :grin:


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

We all need to understand that worrying won't change a thing (and may ruin our health.) Make a conscious decision that you will not worry over things you have no control over. 

Remember this? "God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; courage to change the things I can; and wisdom to know difference".


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Spinner said:


> We all need to understand that worrying won't change a thing (and may ruin our health.) Make a conscious decision that you will not worry over things you have no control over.
> 
> Remember this? "God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; courage to change the things I can; and wisdom to know difference".


Sure, Spinner, but most of this relates to things we CAN change. We need to have the courage to make these changes in ourselves and encourage our immediate family to make these changes also.

It's not the same unless you are calculating the gooberment as being the 'alcoholic'

*Phone Trees* Ernie, sent you my #'s. Paul's not good at organizing (that's my job), but he is terrific at leading. He has a level-head and is a terrible liar (he knows you can see through a lie of his as if looking through a glass window, so he doesn't bother to lie or be deceitful.)

*Safe Houses*: Count us in.

*Support Communities* We've been trying to build it since 2005 and we're not stopping yet.



> I'm a fairly pragmatic person


_pragmatic_: practical, realistic, hardheaded, hardnosed, sensible, matter-of-fact, no-nonsense, down-to-earth, idealistic

At least that is what my MS WORD thesaurus says .... fits you well. :cowboy:

We're no hippies and definitely not harmless, depending on what you want from us. Living in the past, sure, but in the same sense, living for the future.
Back in the Great Depression, most farm families lived life as more normal than those of their city counterparts that depended on others for their basic needs.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Great thread! Much food for thought.....


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Kathyhere said:


> I think most if not all of our problem are man made, so we are reaping the consequences of our own actions. I don't think man is capable of straightening out the messes he has made and will continue to make. I think we will continue to descend down into more and more chaos until we reach a point... "And unless the Lord had shortened those days, no flesh would be saved."


You KNOW it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Hysteria seems to have become the norm lately


I've been saying that a lot lately, but it seems to infuriate a lot of people.
I think some enjoy the hysteria more than facing what's real


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> My understanding is that Russia has experience with this type of "fix" for blown out underwater wells.


They *claim *to have used nukes to block wells, but as far as I know they were all on land.
The only things I've read about it came from the same Russian sources


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> we haven't been able to find a local "Ralph" or "Ernie" () ... or whatever they're called


The name you're looking for is "Elmer"


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I went to go do an little extra stocking up yesterday. Walmart was completely out of bottled water (gallons), matches, and propane/oil lamp wicks and fuel. Perhaps it is because of the holiday weekend, but it was a little unsettling. Anyone else notice this trend???


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> I went to go do an little extra stocking up yesterday. Walmart was completely out of bottled water (gallons), matches, and propane/oil lamp wicks and fuel. Perhaps it is because of the holiday weekend, but it was a little unsettling. Anyone else notice this trend???


It's because of the holiday.


----------



## Kathyhere (Sep 27, 2009)

> I heard yesterday..proposing a small nuke down the blown well to fuse the rock and seal it.


What may seem preposterous today may be something we're willing to try down the road. We are all counting on the relief wells to seal it and stop the leak, but what if they don't work? I know that is a big if, but if so we could reach a point where there just doesn't seem a way to stop it, and a nuke might turn into a real consideration. If that happens, then we all can see how good our preparedness is. We need to have our spiritual house in order too. Just a thought.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Ernie, CPS doesn't threaten to "come back" with a warrant. They stand right there outside the house while someone else brings the warrant. So no chance to leave while they are obtaining a warrant. Most of the time they can be satisfied just to have the child brought out for them to see it is safe, but I've heard of them breaking in, warrantless, when refused entry.

There are too many crazy people in our society that use CPS as a means of getting revenge for perceived wrongs, real or imagined and too many nosy busybodies who think all children are wards of the state.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

ladycat said:


> It's because of the holiday.


I would agree with you that it is because of the holiday, but that ought to be a wake-up call as well.

July 4th comes every year and people tend to buy the same things each time to celebrate that holiday. Yet Walmart STILL didn't stock enough merchandise.

If they failed to stock up enough to sell for this recurring, non-emergency event then why do people think they're going to be able to purchase their emergency supplies DURING a real crisis?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Just a heads up...I don't like to break the law UNLESS it infringes on my personal boundaries....

Having said that...I don't even file papers to HS my kids....I did the first year but not since...like 5 yrs and not one person has called me from D o'ED...

If anyone is having trouble with HS, come to Maine...I'll help and share with decent folk, but if you want to mooch or slack...I got no time!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Ladycat, that trends chart is interesting on its own. Set it to the United States as a region to get the general interest of the country.

Watermelon is a near perfect yearly cycle.

Jobs has a yearly drop off in November December

Vampires really spike in October


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Ernie said:


> I'll share some of the ideas I'm having right now. Part of this was inspired by a weekend at Cyndi's. These ideas aren't fully fleshed out yet but here's where I'm going.


Good ideas, I've maintained all along that a means of communication is an absolute requirement during severe societal disruptions. A requirement, not a nice to have. More important than many of the traditional things we may 'think' are important. 

While I am sure some folks are set-up to survive in their own little world, on their own land without any help from the outside, I think for the vast majority of us there will be some reliance on other resources. I used to be that guy who thought he could survive without help from anyone, but the more I thought it through, I just don't see that as reality during a really bad, wide-spread situation. Mostly because of the significant variables presented by full scale societal disruptions, the bottom line is you just never know what may happen or how things will unfold for you and your family when the time comes.

I have a 'phone tree' with a group of like minded individuals which includes cellphones, email, and Ham radio. Some of these folks are very local to me and others farther away (but still in-state). There is comfort in knowing that most all of these folks would help if needed, and when the group as a whole is surveyed there is an impressive amount of resources available, and that includes hard resources (physical items), and soft resources such as skills and knowledge. Just by the nature of the different professions and jobs the people hold represent a significant collective skill/knowledge set. Btw, we have decided that we will eat the pencil pushers in the group first if it comes down to that...  (joking)

I have seen this same group help each other out during routine disasters such as flooding and the like, and I have no doubt they would have each others backs if a more serious situation presented itself. Never underestimate your fellow man's desire/ability to help during times like this. To this day I have visions of a couple of these guys treading through chest high rapid water carrying sheep from their stranded position on the hill that would soon be underwater. Would the group function perfectly as a team during a very serious, wide-spread, high impact, high stress situation? Probably not perfectly, but they ---- sure would be better than having no help at all.

Sometimes folks are at a loss as to how to establish or join a group like this. I have found that petitioning people to be part of a 'survival group' to be very limited in effectiveness. In part because some of the 'hard core' people can drive others away from the group with behavior that may seem extreme to some. 

Sometimes it's best to let a group like this grow out of an already established social group that is together for other common purposes such as various hobbies they may share. This approach lets people participate at their own comfort level initially, and I find they grow more serious about it as they get exposed gradually to new ideas and get to know others in the group more closely.

Some hobbies lend themselves to cross-over better than others. Off the top of my head.

Firearm enthusiasts are somewhat of a natural cross-over. Your local gun club, fellow local firearm enthusiasts etc.

Hunting/fishing enthusiasts, local conservation groups.

Volunteer search and rescue groups have potential for cross-over of like minded individuals.

I know some may cringe at this but local quasi .gov groups such as CERT can be a starting point and grow into an independent group if desired.

Ham radio as a 'hobby' can be excellent source for finding a group of like minded individuals.

Even something as simple as the neighborhood block watch groups can be a starting point.

Heck, even my wife's knitting/spinning group had a phone tree.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I went to make a donation to the food bank this morning and the lines were long.
Dh and I are doing our last minute SHTF stuff this week. May or may not need what we are doing, but it's like the down hill is getting more down hill all of a sudden. We are prepped, and every one around us is scrounging to get along. 
You want to help, but if you do they will come back next week wanting more. If we hire some one to do some thing, then they know we have more than we need to get along.
Some go to food banks and then goof around talking about the pot they smoke every night. For me this is a confusing time.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> I went to go do an little extra stocking up yesterday. Walmart was completely out of bottled water (gallons), matches, and propane/oil lamp wicks and fuel.


Walmart has been out of bottled water a lot lately. I've wondered about that.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Ernie, CPS doesn't threaten to "come back" with a warrant. They stand right there outside the house while someone else brings the warrant. So no chance to leave while they are obtaining a warrant. Most of the time they can be satisfied just to have the child brought out for them to see it is safe, but I've heard of them breaking in, warrantless, when refused entry.
> 
> There are too many crazy people in our society that use CPS as a means of getting revenge for perceived wrongs, real or imagined and too many nosy busybodies who think all children are wards of the state.


The scenario I laid out was exactly what happened to my family in the state of Oklahoma almost ten years ago.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

First off all, prepping is good. How I will spend the next several days waiting for the crap to hit the fan....

I am going to church tonight.
Tomorrow, go to work, get home, mow the lawn.
Saturday, mens church breakfast. Go home pick up wife and we buy a generator. This has been planned a long time.
Sunday, go to church, work in garden afterward.
Next week is pay day. Wife will pick up some extra food as she usually does and continue stocking up

Prepping is a side issue in my daily routine. I don't do anything or make decisions out of fear. I live life normally while all the time looking to increase prep stuff...

If we have an earthquake or an outage of some type, pull out the radios and such. We will probably wait 24-48 hours before firing up generator and all

Otherwise...enjoy life...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Ernie said:


> The scenario I laid out was exactly what happened to my family in the state of Oklahoma almost ten years ago.


You were lucky if you had a chance to leave while they went to get a warrant. They don't work like that in Texas. A friend in CO was bringing the child in question out for the officers to see when they broke into the house and had the whole family on the floor at gunpoint.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> You were lucky if you had a chance to leave while they went to get a warrant. They don't work like that in Texas. A friend in CO was bringing the child in question out for the officers to see when they broke into the house and had the whole family on the floor at gunpoint.


Yeesh. CPS is one of the most aggressive government agencies known to man. Once you've had an encounter with them you'll never believe you're in a free country again. It's a wonder that more CPS "social workers" don't end up facedown in people's driveway bleeding out from gunshot wounds.

If you aren't towing the line, which means putting your children in public school, spending all your money on junk food, new clothes, and video games, and following only a government-approved form of religion then it's just a matter of time before CPS finds their way to your doorstep.

And don't anyone give me any nonsense about how they are a necessary agency because "children are being abused". We had them show up at our door because of an ANONYMOUS call that we were homeschooling, which is perfectly legal in Oklahoma. For every one legitimate case where they rescue an abused child they tear ten good families apart.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

The biggest problem is that while most CPS workers start with good motives it is way too easy for them to fall into the god complex mindset. Most places they have so much power that they become convinced of their own superiority and belief that if they don't like it it is automatically wrong. They very seldom actually get corrected for this by judges or superiors. I fought for my kids in an area where the judge was a former head of the state CPS and he automatically sided with them 90% of the time. One city over and your chances of getting them back if taken by CPS was 50-50. In his city your chances were 1 in 10. That 1 in 10 chance only happened if you had the money to appeal. He never ruled against CPS.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Luckily we ended up with one of the good ones at our door. Or rather I should say one of the new ones who still had those good motives. That and the fact that the law was completely on our side in the matter saved us.

However this is an agency peopled almost entirely by bad eggs and who have no real oversight into their actions. Whatever circumstances bring them to darken your doorway, it will almost always go bad for you.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Luckily we ended up with one of the good ones at our door. Or rather I should say one of the new ones who still had those good motives. That and the fact that the law was completely on our side in the matter saved us.
> 
> However this is an agency peopled almost entirely by bad eggs and who have no real oversight into their actions. Whatever circumstances bring them to darken your doorway, it will almost always go bad for you.


Truly. Today, we are very close to DD, SIL and grandchildren, living as a truly extended family, thanks be to God. Years ago, DD went through a difficult time as an adolescent and went to the local high school guidance counselor after I slapped her for repeatedly screaming curse words at me (not her usual practice) as I drove her to an appointment one evening. She was basically hysterical. Well, well. Next thing I know we're hauled in to see a social worker. We were very fortunate in that this social worker had experience and was on her way out - she was burned out. We shared DD's difficulties, showed her a note written by DD explaining to a friend how DD would get Mom to slap her so she could move in with the friend's family... (at the time DD didn't appreciate our rules but the friend's parents were letting boys and girls sleep together) and the social worker had us sign a promise not to hit the poor dear again. DD was soon moved to her Dad's home in a rural area and all turned out well. Broke my heart but probably saved her life, and I'd do it again a million times for her to become the woman she is today.

CPS is the gestapo, and we had a really _good_ experience. And, yes, I had a little chat with the "guidance counselor," a 25-year-old idiot wearing a mini skirt on the job. She had a student from the local university with her that day, so I said less than I might have. She did have the grace to blush when she read DD's note about her plan.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I did foster care for a while. I became convinced then that CPS does more harm than good.

Nearly everybody I have known with a handicapped child has had to deal with CPS sticking their noses in and causing trouble.


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

I think of Y2K (even though it was largely a non-event) as a wake-up call for us "whosoever will" types. We saw a potential disaster and began thinking along those lines. Then 9/11 and a lot more of us woke up. Then the dot.com bust, Enron, and others. Then Katrina and the mismanagement of that whole affair. Now the BP oil disaster and more utterly preposterous mismanagement.

People have plenty of reason to be on edge more than ever before. We all know there are many more uncertainties (putting it lightly) that have real negative potential. The dollar crisis, global currency, government debt spending. 

Through all this the "enlightened" amongst us are making changes to go through it while avoiding as much pain as possible. 

I've tried for years to talk to people I meet and have yet to find anyone "like-minded" concerning the need to prep and/or bug out. I would love to find folks in my area but have more or less come to believe that when and if there are people that we can trust that the Lord will supernaturally bring us together. Right now, however, the tares are amonsgt the wheat. 

Since Y2K we have gone from both working in the corporate world in a 5million metro population to our 1st level bug out location 30 miles from any large city. We lack a lot of skills but are learning every day. I now work at home developing my entrepreneureal skills and providing income for my family. We are starting to can and preserve and obtain tools and equipment to help us better. We hope that as we press on and grow our knowlege and skills that if/when TSHTF we will be able to pick up the pieces and do ok.

Finally, I wonder about the wisdom of saving. I'm not talking about being thrifty but saving up a large amount of cash. If we see hyper-inflation (I lean this way) that money won't be good for anything and it will be better to have tangible goods (tools, equipment, supplies, etc.) I've thought about precious metals and think a small amount of gold some small silver boullion would be helpful but I wonder about it's acceptance as a trading currency (purity verification issues) to the unsophisticated trader. 

Tangible goods such as what we can produce ourselves may be the best insurance of all in the new bartering economy. Services too, of course. But if we have to hunker down we may not be able to use plastic debit/credit cards, electronic payments etc. as they will be too easy for big bro to interfere with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

MrCalicoty said:


> Finally, I wonder about the wisdom of saving. I'm not talking about being thrifty but saving up a large amount of cash. If we see hyper-inflation (I lean this way) that money won't be good for anything and it will be better to have tangible goods (tools, equipment, supplies, etc.)


I agree.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Fourth of July weekend and your WalMart is out of bottled water, matches, propane and oil lantern wicks, and fuel. :run:

It is the 4th of July weekend. Perhaps the biggest of the summer parties. Wow, so a store is out of supplies!! Let's start a panic to rival the firearms and ammunition one that panic mongers brought about just prior to Obama's inaugaration. Only now have things begun to settle back to normal in that area.

Look, on occasions supply is overrun by demand, it is nothing sinister and within a day or 2 WalMart will be back supplied and your fears allayed.

I admit to being a little facetious in my post here, but we need to stop imagining crisis where there is none and focus on what is really going on. Frankly, if WalMart being out of water one time is enough to cause you worry you do not have near enough prep supplies on hand, including water.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

MrCalicoty said:


> Finally, I wonder about the wisdom of saving. I'm not talking about being thrifty but saving up a large amount of cash. If we see hyper-inflation (I lean this way) that money won't be good for anything and it will be better to have tangible goods (tools, equipment, supplies, etc.) I've thought about precious metals and think a small amount of gold some small silver boullion would be helpful but I wonder about it's acceptance as a trading currency (purity verification issues) to the unsophisticated trader.
> 
> Tangible goods such as what we can produce ourselves may be the best insurance of all in the new bartering economy. Services too, of course. But if we have to hunker down we may not be able to use plastic debit/credit cards, electronic payments etc. as they will be too easy for big bro to interfere with.





ladycat said:


> I agree.


+2 on that one.
Matt


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

FyredUp said:


> . I admit to being a little facetious in my post here, but we need to stop imagining crisis where there is none and focus on what is really going on.


Which crisis are we imagining? 

Dollar Crisis (the only reason the dollar has any strength to it at all is because of how weak all the other fiat currencies are at the moment)

Global currency (it's becoming quite the topic in goverment cirlces these days)

Global Government (The UN would LOVE for this to be a reality and many political leaders and administrators are working diligently toward this end)

Government Debt Crisis (TPTB recently increase our national debt ceiling by 1.2 trillion and the money we are borrowing to do this is costing us 45 cents for every dollar borrowed)

How about the states? Over 40 of them are in serious serious financial trouble. In my own state of Ohio our public employees retirement and benefits programs are about to break us.

Unfunded Liabilites are over 100 trillion. 

It's not our imagination... it's the world we are currently living in.

But, I'll take the bait and ask you this FryedUp... What is it that you think we should be focusing on?


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

You will need money initially. It will be a little while, hours or maybe days, before money has no value. How will those of you who are going to top the tank off going to do it if gas is now $10 a gallon? Or last minute food, like those last 5 gallons of milk that are now $8 a gallon? You will need a certain amount of money to start. No doubt if it is a depression it will lose value rapidly at first and then rebound, so even if it drops out hang onto it for the recovery. Well, if there is one!!


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

To whom it may concern...

"Your failure to be informed does not make me a whacko!" - John Loeffler


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

MrCalicoty said:


> Which crisis are we imagining?
> 
> Dollar Crisis (the only reason the dollar has any strength to it at all is because of how weak all the other fiat currencies are at the moment)
> 
> ...


Certainly NOT that WalMart is out of bottled water, matches, oil and propane lanter wicks and fuel ON PERHAPS THE BUSIEST SUMMER HOLIDAY WEEKEND. There are enough real issues, such as those you listed to fret over that we don't need to make normal supply and demand a panic issue.

As I said if going to the store one time and finding them out of those items is enough to make you tremble with fear then you simply aren't even close to being ready for any trouble ahead.

That was my point, simple and clear.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

MrCalicoty said:


> To whom it may concern...
> 
> "Your failure to be informed does not make me a whacko!" - John Loeffler


Okay if this is meant for me, who says I am not informed? The fact that I don't believe the sky is falling when a store is out of an item doesn't make me uninformed. I have most of my preps in place and add to them on occasion simply to make them even more long lasting.

I think quasi panicking like this is more of a problem than anything else right now. There is a saying in the fire service it goes like this: "When you lose your head the next thing is your ass." Enough said.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

FWIW: I was at a local WV Wal-Mart today and it was chock full of all forms of bottled water...plenty of matches, fuel, candles, food, etc.

-scrt crk


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I am not about to drive almost 200 miles round trip, to go and check on the stock at the nearest Wally World..

But with it being the 1st of the month and the associated payday/ gov't checks, everyone going out camping, Bar-B-Ques, etc. there will be a large demand on certain items. Plus with today's supply on time delivery systems coming from a central warehouse, can cause delays on getting items out onto the sales floor.

I have not heard anything concerning the use of detonating a thermonuclear device to close the damaged oil well in the Gulf of Mexico. It has to be another urban legand!!!!! I am more concerned as to what would happen if a Cat 5 Hurricane goes right through the middle of that mess heading for the Gulf Coast!!

Living here on the West Coast with the spectre of an Earthquake happening at any moment, I have what is needed to keep things going for a very long time. That is without my having to make the hour round trip going down the hill to the nearest store for matches, bottled water, or propane canisters.

This 4th of July weekend I will be staying home and expending ammunition (from my stockpile) at a prodigious rate. My sweetie is coming up the hill, and we are gonna practice some basic pistol combat shooting skills.. And not because we are paranoid, but because it can be fun also!!!! My lady friend likes to discharge her weapon at known targets, in an accurate and rapid manner.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

FyredUp said:


> OH MY GOD!! Fourth of July weekend and your WalMart is out of bottled water, matches, propane and oil lantern wicks, and fuel. :run:
> 
> It is the 4th of July weekend. Perhaps the biggest of the summer parties. Wow, so a store is out of supplies!! Let's start a panic to rival the firearms and ammunition one that panic mongers brought about just prior to Obama's inaugaration. Only now have things begun to settle back to normal in that area.
> 
> ...


Where in my post did I show any sign of panic? You are just being mean. I was simply making an observation. This forum is a place to exchange ideas and information, not to be condescending.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

> shanzone2001: Where in my post did I show any sign of panic? You are just being mean. I was simply making an observation. This forum is a place to exchange ideas and information, not to be condescending


. 

Let me point out a couple of things to you about your first post on this topic.

1) You went to WalMart on the Thursday before the 4th of July weekend and they were out of bottled water in gallons (Meaning they had other bottled water, so they weren't completely out of water), matches, propane and oil lamp wicks and fuel (NOt sure if this means they were out of the little propanne cylinders or lamp oil, you didn't specify).

2) You call it a "Little unsettling." Why? Because at the ONE WalMart you went to was out of a few items? There has been no shortage of ANY of those items in my area.

3) Then because of your one time visit, to this one WalMart, on this holiday weekend where you couldn't find everything you wanted you ask "Anyone else notice this trend???" Puncuated with 3 question marks. WHAT TREND? That sometimes on holiday weekends some stores don't stock enough of particular items?

4) My point is this, there is enough uncertainty in the world right now that we don't need rumors started about shortages or trends because someone can't find a few items in a store over a holiday weekend. The same type of rumor mongering and panic drove gun prices through the roof and virtually destroyed the normal supply and demand forces in the ammunition market. Prices skyrocketed with ammunition if you could even find it because so many people believed there wasn't going to be anymore. Now ammunition is available again but the prices have not come close to going back to what they were.

I am sorry if I came on a little harsh and I apologize if I hurt your feelings. But rumors, panic, and uncertainty over such a trivial matter seem to me to be the exact opposite of what we need today.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

FyredUp said:


> .
> 
> Let me point out a couple of things to you about your first post on this topic.
> 
> ...


Rumor mongering? Panic?  You need to take a chill pill!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

In a SHTF situation, the shelves WILL become empty. Yes, it is "unsettling" to see it, even if it is for the holiday weekend!!! It is a reminder of what can/will happen....


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Ernie said:


> Yeesh. CPS is one of the most aggressive government agencies known to man. Once you've had an encounter with them you'll never believe you're in a free country again. It's a wonder that more CPS "social workers" don't end up facedown in people's driveway bleeding out from gunshot wounds.
> 
> If you aren't towing the line, which means putting your children in public school, spending all your money on junk food, new clothes, and video games, and following only a government-approved form of religion then it's just a matter of time before CPS finds their way to your doorstep.
> 
> And don't anyone give me any nonsense about how they are a necessary agency because "children are being abused". We had them show up at our door because of an ANONYMOUS call that we were homeschooling, which is perfectly legal in Oklahoma. For every one legitimate case where they rescue an abused child they tear ten good families apart.


I find it curious (albeit none of my business I admit) that you went from there to your current state. Seems like there are other more "free" states to go to. But like I said, none of my business  

<my line up there under my name does say perpetually curious tho!  >


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

My sincere apologies if I may have caused any problems in this thread. The title of this thread is "urgency" and I have felt a sense of urgency for 3 years based on information that I trust. No harm intended...

"As iron sharpens iron so one man sharpens another"


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Jerngen said:


> I find it curious (albeit none of my business I admit) that you went from there to your current state. Seems like there are other more "free" states to go to. But like I said, none of my business
> 
> <my line up there under my name does say perpetually curious tho!  >


Heh. Technically I went from there to South Carolina then back to Texas then finally to Illinois. Following various economic circumstances over the past decade I had my family moving like migrant workers. 

Believe it or not though, South Carolina was actually MORE of a nanny state than Illinois in some ways. The homeschooling laws there were far more rigid.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I understand that I live in a physical reality whereby corp/gov exist as one almost inseparable entity.

Corp/gov operates with laws that benefit corp/gov.

Corp/gov is global so it's not as though there's anywhere to live that will be out of the reach of corp/gov.

Corp/gov is afforded by law to have more human rights than humans.

Sociopaths of varying degrees use corp/gov to influence and control humans.

Did I forget anything? 

It's difficult at best to exist within such a reality and act as though it's normal. 

If I feel a sense of urgency then it's because my inside self is recognizing a threat to my physical self and sounding the alarm to pay attention.

For me, that is the normal reality in this crazy world where everything is in reverse.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

discussing things here is recommended, as it clears the thought process of what would need to be thought out before something serious happens.

And OP, I guess if you're use to Walmart having these items that are missing or very low, combined with the various news casts, news here on HT and other sites- it could give a ripple of concern and if that wakes you up a bit more - it's a good thing. 

I know I'm seeing a reduction of product in the couple of Walmarts I happen to go to. I do know they have a new top guy (I read in the news) and he's trying to clear the aisles, etc to give them a more 'up town' look.

Angie


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

If I may suggest that if a poster feels themselves to be maligned in a thread please take the time to go back and re-read the thread..chances are you will find that it was not yourself being alluded too....
Having started this thread I just re-read the last 2 pages to see what had happened to it. Some drift occured but the Walmart supply issue was (in my opinion) not part of it. Yes, seasonal shortage upon closer inspection. Yes, it could have been an indication of the breakdown in supply or a percieved need in the locals to suddenly stock up. As such asking if anybody else noticed this "indicator" was true to the thread. Urgency.

Now everybody go out and celebrate the holiday weekend safely(fireworks) !!!!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Don't know about ya'll, but if I'm in town, and see lots of empty shelves, and people in a franticsome mode, I have to start wondering... Did I Miss The Signs? that the SHTF? I'd hope my radar was working better than that, and I could see the "ICBM's" were coming over the Pole.

Hurt feelings? Maligned? Get over it... Swallow your pride. If I'm doing something wrong, I'm probably going to chastise myself harder than any anonymous stranger on the internet. Just take a chastising in a good spirit. If someone is doing something that is inherently unsafe, I'd probably let them know... it's not a personal attack, but a helping hand, or voice telling you if you do X then Bad Y will happen. I personally think that someone living in crowded urban environment has poor prospects for survival, in shtf or teotwawki situations... but I don't call the folks stupid for living there (understand, sometimes you have to live there)... I will in a positive way try and make it clear that they should be seeking "acreage" away from the masses...


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> Rumor mongering? Panic? You need to take a chill pill!!!


I am entirely calm.

I have already apologized for perhaps being harsh and hurting your feelings.

None the less, I still believe all of what I said.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

FyredUp said:


> I am entirely calm.
> 
> I have already apologized for perhaps being harsh and hurting your feelings.
> 
> None the less, I still believe all of what I said.


It takes more than a comment from a stranger to hurt my feelings. I understand what you are saying, however, nobody here is going into panic mode. A simple observation of lack of supplies is a reminder to all of the importance of being prepared.
Texican, I know many people who live within the city limits who are well prepared. It may not be where they want to live, now and during a SHTF situation, but it is what works for them. I admire people who make the best of what they have and do what they can do to be prepared.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Good discussion here. Went to the local HEB, and it was well stocked, and the roads were really packed with people.

We certainly got our 100% chance of rain today!! Several HEAVY downpours, from TS Alex.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, haven't noticed any changes at Wally World, but the local Canadian tire remodeled this spring and went from having a couple of aisles of cheap camping gear to having almost a quarter of the store dedicated to all aspects of camping/hunting/fishing.

Not sure WHY I felt like sharing that, it's just.... sooooo beautiful in there now!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

DaleK said:


> Not sure WHY I felt like sharing that, it's just.... sooooo beautiful in there now!


I don't know why you shared it either, but I found it rather fascinating. 

That's a strange thing for a tire store to do, but OTOH, sounds like they found a way to increase their business by capturing a different market.


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Maybe they're following the example of other very succesful sporting goods companies like Cabelas and Bass Pro Shops. Lehman's in Ohio even has a very large and rustic store that is very well done inside. We even have a lumber comapny in a tiny Amish town that has built a huge indoor showroom that has grandious staircases, extremely fine woodworking and raised panels throughout and the grand entrance has a 30 foot (or so) exotic wood inlay. They also have a restaurant upstairs and often cater to 300 people or more. http://www.keimlumber.com They have hunters come each year to bring their deer mounts for a contest and givaway for the best rack etc. And they don't really even sell hunting gear! The attendance for this event is overwhelming.


I think these kind of places are meant to impress and leave a lasting impression. They are very welcoming and create a great shopping "experience". Just the fact that we are writing and telling other will encourage future business if not curiosity.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

MrCalicoty said:


> Maybe they're following the example of other very succesful sporting goods companies like Cabelas and Bass Pro Shops.


A lot of what Cabelas has is just junk but I bought a really nice pair of rugged boots there about 8 years ago that I haven't been able to wear out yet, despite farming in them every day.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

shanzone, i get what you were saying and i felt like it was appropriate enough. don't let him discourage you from posting. most of us on here i do not think are prone to panic. we try to be prepared and we usually check the facts ourselves after someone brings up a subject. i don't think we are all sheep. i, too, notice that if you go to wally world before a holiday you are not likely to find everything you need unless you do Plan Ahead and visit them before the rush. sort of like needing to prep for the holidays, too, dontcha think??


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

The version I heard was, "I sent a bus, a boat and a helicopter - what were you expecting, a flaming chariot??"

In other words, pray to God but don't forget to row for shore 



FyredUp said:


> When ever In hear people say God is in control, or God will provide I am rminded of a story. It goes like this.
> 
> The floods are coming and a man prays to God to save him.
> 
> ...


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

This is off thread topic, but I saw Keim lumber metioned and encourage anyone in the area to check it out. The huge showroom is nice, but for wood-junkies ... go back to the enormous warehouses full of wood. Every species you can imagine in sizes you would have thought were long gone. I bought character-grade black walnut there to build countertops and an exceptionally nice young Amish guy (who handled a fork truck with precision I would have thought impossible) sifted through bundles of wood to get me a couple of stacks of 5/4, rough-cut, character grade black walnut. He brought them outside and they allowed me to sort through the entire bundle and hand-pick the boards I wanted, then were kind enough to cut several of the boards to lengths I could fit inside the minivan - yes, I should have brought the truck but it only seats two and I had my wife and sons with me. I was the only dork driving around Amish country with a minivan laiden with black walnut ... maybe I'm the nut, but my wife loves the countertops.

Sorry - back to topic (but visit Keim if you can !!!!)


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

DaleK said:


> Well, haven't noticed any changes at Wally World, but the local Canadian tire remodeled this spring and went from having a couple of aisles of cheap camping gear to having almost a quarter of the store dedicated to all aspects of camping/hunting/fishing.
> 
> Not sure WHY I felt like sharing that, it's just.... sooooo beautiful in there now!


It still a disorganized mess IMO but yes the addition camping and fishing gear does help my attendance there.


----------

